# How much is too much?



## Brucifer (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi folks,
We've just recently upgraded our motor controller from an Curtis 1231C to a Soliton1. We've been tweaking the settings in the Soliton setup and am curious to get some insight on max current settings so I don't blow up the ADC-FB4001A. Our battery pack is 48x CALB SE (153.6v nominal at 200Ah). Anybody here running this setup? We'd really like to throw as much current off the line at the ADC as possible. When we're charged up and step on it the voltage sags to around 140v. How much current should the ADC be able to take at this voltage?
thanks
brucifer


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Brucifer said:


> Hi folks,
> We've just recently upgraded our motor controller from an Curtis 1231C to a Soliton1. We've been tweaking the settings in the Soliton setup and am curious to get some insight on max current settings so I don't blow up the ADC-FB4001A. Our battery pack is 48x CALB SE (153.6v nominal at 200Ah). Anybody here running this setup? We'd really like to throw as much current off the line at the ADC as possible. When we're charged up and step on it the voltage sags to around 140v. How much current should the ADC be able to take at this voltage?
> thanks
> brucifer


Hi bruc,

Basically to the limit of commutation. In other words how much arcing you're willing to tolerate. The more arcing; the shorter the life of the parts, like brushes, commutator, springs and nearby insulation. If the motor is set up correctly with advance and comm conditioning (break-in), 1000Amps motor current should be tolerable for 10 to 20 seconds on occasional launches. Give it some time at reasonable currents and RPM to recondition comm and brushes and cool before the next show-off. I'd really recommend starting at 500 and stepping 100s up to the max you're comfortable seeing. If you can't put you eyes on the comm during the test runs, get a mirror or camera. Maybe tape your cell phone to capture the event.

Good luck,

major


----------



## Brucifer (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Major,
Thanks for the advice. We did what you suggested and started at 500 amps, and have been working our way up. I've got a go pro that we'll mount and see what kind of light show we will have moving our way up to 1000 amps.
I'll let you know what we discover.
cheers
brucifer


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

I am i a similar situation. So this information confirms what I had previously heard. Thanks for the great information.


----------

